# [SOLVED] eclipse fit clip mp3 player



## loajak

I made a play list using windows media player. When I sync this list to my eclipse fit clip the list is changed by putting all the artists together. 

How can I get my 
eclipse fit clip to play the songs in the order that I have them on my saved play list from windows media player?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

the easiest way is to Re-Tag the songs to the number you want them to play in. (eg) Under Tag, list the first song as track *#1* in the tag field, Second song track *#2 *etc. In the future rename your tracks in the WiMP Playlist in the Track # field before adding to the eclipse.


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Thanks, I will look for the tag field and the track # field in the WIMP play list.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

In WiMP right click your Track and choose *Find Album Info*, Click *Edit* under the Album Icon/Cover Picture, and edit the *Tracks* number.


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Thank you, this info is most helpful. I'll give it a try:smile:


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Thanks for tying to help me. I find windows media player to be un-helpful and hard to understand even with the help tutorials. I tried to follow your suggestions but was again able to get my play list to play in the order I saved it. In fact now the whole list has disappeared. It was saved mind you and now its gone and the track numbers for most of my albums are now messed up.


How can I get a saved play list in windows media player (WIMP) to play in the order I saved it in on my mp3 player??

Why does it show up different in my eclipse fit clip? All the artists show up together and I want to mix the order they play in. 

Can any one direct me on how to accomplish this? please


----------



## JimE

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Does the mp3 player support WMP playlists? 

Different players and devices create their own playlists, and they often are not interchangeable.


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

I think the problem is windows media player because when I look at the file on the flash drive eclipse fit clip the songs are in a group folder "Pink Floyd" and then an album folder " The Wall" and then the song file. You would think Micro Soft could let me just have the song files alone in a saved play list. Is there another program other than the clunky "wimp"? 

That is an oppropriate acronym in my opinion. Wimp

Thanks you


----------



## JimE

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

How the songs are stored (ie: C:/music/Pink Floyd/The Wall/...) is NOT a playlist. That is simply file management. You can use the default folder layout (which many media players use) or simply put all of the songs into a single folder. It doesn't matter and is entirely up to you.

A playlist is simply a text file which contains a list of media files (video or audio) to be played. The list has the file name and the location on the HDD. 

As noted, many media players (including WMP) support playlists, but they often can't be used by other players. In other words, you can't use a playlist created in media player A using media player B. You have to create a playlist using each media player. And ALL of this has NOTHING to do with an MP3 player. Media players are software run on a computer. An MP3 player is a standalone hardware device. The only thing in common between an MP3 player and a computer is that you can use a computer to place your music onto the device. The file types supported by each can be very different.

So, what is the actual problem?


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

The actual problem is that I saved a play list in a specific order mixing different songs and artist. For example some Tom Petty then some Cold Play then some Pink Floyd then some more Tom Petty. I don't want to hear all the Tom Petty in succession or the the cold play. However when the play list is synced to my eclipse fit clip MP3 player all the artist come up together regardless of the order they were saved in in the WIMP playlist. 
Is there a way to just get the song files in a WIMP play list without the folders? Is there a better program than Windows Media Player?


----------



## joeten

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Hi, I 'am not certain this is your exact model but the way it describes things should be similar, from page 13 onwards https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0632/6269/files/Fit_Clip.pdf


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Thank You I give it a read.


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

I reread the manual on the eclipse fit clip and tried all the options under play or (play back) with a newly created play list. The first artist in the new play list from windows media player was Michael Roe the second was Everlast ect... When I synced the list to the eclipse fit clip all the songs on the play list that are from the artist Michael Roe are right at the beginning and then the one song from Everlast is after that. I only like the one song but I'm sure if there were two they would be together. This is not the order they appear in the new play list. I think I will have to strip the song files out of there folders rename them with a numerical code at the beginning and then copy past them into the elipse fit clip bypassing windows media player all together. It should only take a few hours to make a play list. He says sarcastically. What junk!

Can any one come up with a better option? Please:facepalm: I don't know if it is the eclipse fit clip MP3 player or windows media player or both that are the problem. Help


----------



## joeten

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

The problem is not media player it is how your mp3 player list things.


----------



## JimE

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

The User Manual does not state anywhere that it supports WMP playlists. It does show you several ways of moving files to the player. So as I noted several times above, the player very likely does NOT support WMP playlists.

As you have determined, the only way to get the songs to play in the order that you want is most likely to rename all of the files before you put them onto the player. This is the only option for many MP3 players. 

This is one of the few times that having an iPod is nice. But I don't use a playlist anyway, I prefer shuffle.


----------



## loajak

*Re: eclipse fit clip mp3 player*

Thanks for your help. I should have bought an IPOD.


----------

